# Microwave overheating



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
Have used our microwave twice once for a period of 4 minutes, rest 2 minutes, then a further 3 minutes, then repeat ie heatup 2 ready meals. Microwave shut down for a period of approx 10 to 15 minutes, then came back on. Has anybody else experienced the same problem. Is it fair to assume Microwave is over heating?

Should it overheat?

Delboy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

12V? 240V?

Make/Model.

Describe "shutdown".

Appeared to work but just didn't heat?

Didn't work at all - no noise or anything?

Give me more info - I used to repair MW ovens for a living - and many years ago also the radar sets that they are based on!


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

This happened once with us on our latest trip, there's vo ventilation I can see (maybe some underneath?) so the thing overheats and shuts down. A/S County Surrey on a Merc, same as Delboys MH.

240V unit, shutdown is ; no display, no reaction to button pressing, no turntable moving, no nothing. Once it cools down it resets iand works normally.

Am planning to go to the Marquis County roadshow at their Berkshire site this weekend (for a nosy basically) and intend to discuss this with Marquis and A/S then.

It has occured only the once and we were cooking for 5 at the time, every other time it was cooking for 2 and no problems. 

sadsack


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm, that's interesting, none of the MWs I ever worked on had an overtemperature cutout that would reset itself.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try cutting down on the curry powder :lol: 

Had similar problem yonks ago with a domestic microwave. Took back off cleaned off old burnt food build-up, no problem since.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I think this may be a ventilation problem.
We have a Broadway and when we ordered it at the NEC last October the microwave was inside a cabinet with doors. We didn't want the doors fitted so asked for it without.
When we collected the MH in March the microwave was fitted slightly forward of where the doors should have been and there is some ventilation at the back. 
I suspect that AS have had problems or realised there would be a problem and changed the design.
We have had no problems so far when using the microwave.

I would contact your dealer and ask for a modification.
Regards Chris


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

We have same problem new Mh just back from first trip microwave shuts down after a few minuets and ten comes back on after 10 min. Will be going back to dealer to sort it out, it is on a shelf above a cupboard it hs a small amount of space on top and on both sides for ventulation. will keep you informed when i get it sorted out


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

As promised I went to the road show at Marquis last weekend and looked at the new vans. 

A/S seem to have realised there's a problem with the M/W overheating and have installed a vent behind the M/W -- right through the van wall to the outside. Shall be asking Marquis to vent my M/W internally, the fewer penetrations in external walls the better. :roll: 

Sadsack


----------

